
Ask HN: Need advice to avoid a precious website to shutdown - SergeyDruid
A megpie&#x27;s nest provided me for almost a decade an invaluable source of information and depth on the music composed by Howard Shore for the Lord of The Rings Trilogy.
It&#x27;s incredible how it became a &quot;wikipedia&quot; basically, mainteined by one person only.
I read the sad notice about it&#x27;s shutdown and it seems the author cannot afford costs of hosting anymore... 
Looking at the assets it&#x27;s quite static, isn&#x27;t out there some cheap or free solution for websites like this?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amagpiesnest.com&#x2F;
======
mabynogy
Github Pages is free. You can use "wget --mirror" to capture the website.

~~~
9034725985
I've got the ball rolling at
[https://gitlab.com/amagpiesnest/amagpiesnest.gitlab.io](https://gitlab.com/amagpiesnest/amagpiesnest.gitlab.io)

Please sign in and request access to contribute.

------
DoreenMichele
They list a gmail address. This should entitle them to a free blogpot blog.
They would just need to migrate the content.

Though audio files are not supported, AFAIK. If that is part of the content,
they might need to put those on a service like Sound Cloud.

------
andrei_says_
Haven’t seen this site but if it’s static please take a look at netlify.com.
Their service is incredible and has a free tier.

